# Abs light goes on and off



## Lockitup0911 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I was hoping someone could shed some light on my situation, I have a 2001 Nissan Xterra 3.3L and my ABS light comes on after driving for awhile, then when you turn the vehicle off and back on the light shuts off. I cleaned all the ABS sensors (which were really dirty) but the problem persists. The previous owner decided to throw bigger wheels and tires onto the vehicle not long before I bought it, could this be causing the issue? Any insight on what is causing the issue would be great?


----------



## jameshenry (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Lockitup0911,

It is because of anyone of the three reasons:-
- Severed ABS Sensor wire.
- Bad Wheel bearing.
- Bad ABS Module.
Get it checked from mechanic. If the problem still persists you can visit dealers or auto repair and mechanical shop in your nearby area.


----------



## chewydarth (Feb 5, 2016)

*abs light*




jameshenry said:


> Hi Lockitup0911,
> 
> It is because of anyone of the three reasons:-
> - Severed ABS Sensor wire.
> ...


As it's an oldie you car rewire the abs light to the oil light will not affect the breaks just no abs.What all abs do when they are not working is become normal breaks.I do not suggest you do this.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

chewydarth said:


> As it's an oldie you car rewire the abs light to the oil light


Really?



> will not affect the breaks just no abs.What all abs do when they are not working is become normal breaks.


People, in general, don't like *"BREAKS"*.
What people like, in general, is properly working *"BRAKES"*



> I do not suggest you do this.


Then why did you suggest it?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Lockitup0911 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was hoping someone could shed some light on my situation, I have a 2001 Nissan Xterra 3.3L and my ABS light comes on after driving for awhile, then when you turn the vehicle off and back on the light shuts off. I cleaned all the ABS sensors (which were really dirty) but the problem persists. The previous owner decided to throw bigger wheels and tires onto the vehicle not long before I bought it, could this be causing the issue? Any insight on what is causing the issue would be great?


In addition to post #2, which are generally the usual suspects, and since you say the light comes on after awhile of driving but does reset, I would check the tires themselves. Make sure they're all at the same pressures, hence the same diameters. If you've got one tire that's aired down a bit, it's got a smaller diameter and spins faster. If that's the issue, the ABS controller may be detecting a fault because of it.


----------

